# Crinnoe Gel.....



## SLD2683

Hi Ladies,

(TMI Warning)

Wondering if anyone using Crinone Gel is getting clumps and build up?

I have been using it for 2 weeks now and am noticing some dry clumps coming out, mostly white but some can be a browny or even greyish colour!

Its so disgusting!

I am not spotting or bleeding but am concerned about the colour of the discharge.

I have my BT tomorrow so im freaking out about everything!


----------



## CLARINS

Hello my lovely 

Dont freak out ! I had the same. After a couple of days using it I had brownish clumps coming out but it's all very normal. I checked with the nurses and doctors. And hopefully its a good sign like me. 
I had clumps falling out when going to the loo, walking along or even sneezing ! It's a nightmare the stuff but if it does the job who cares.
I am now 4 months pregnant. 

You have to continue the Crinone Gel if you get your positive too and it's a very uncomofortable feeling but if it helps us ladies will do anything wont we.

Good luck and hope that helps 

xxx


----------



## Wishing89

Good old crinone! I remember that stuff! I know this sounds gross but I used to do a "manual" clean out of the residue every few nights in the shower.. I think a lot of ladies do that and yes it's totally normal for it to be a pink or browny colour, something about it irritating the cervix I think. Don't stress! and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Leilani

Ha ha - I've just this minute had a bath in order to have a bit of a clean out, as the build up was starting to fall out, mine is mostly white with some browny/black bits in it! It's totally normal, and as sitting in my bath clearly showed, it's not totally soluble, so that's why we get the gunk build up, as it hasn't been absorbed.

It's still mega gross. 

I was on Gestone in injections for 4 weeks, and have been on the crinone for 4 weeks, but my butt is still numb and achy from the shots, so on balance, I think I prefer the crinone, and it's definitely preferable to shoving 6 mess/pessaries up there every day!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Aaaah. Crinone. It works but not without causing worry. The clumping is EXTREMELY normal/common and no one ever seems to warn the patients who are about to use it. The clumps can be red, brown, pink, white, and even black (scary how much it can look like fetal matter). 

The gel actually is made to stick to your uterine wall, so fair warning it can weaken your uterine walls causing some minor bleeding. Nothing major, but for LTTTC gals or those with recurrent losses it can be terrifying. I didn't stop spotting until weeks after stopping crinone (but it also got me to where I am now as I had a progesterone production issue).


----------

